
Understanding Bitcoin Transactions - jotto
https://www.jonathanotto.com/bitcoin-transactions
======
TekMol
I would love to see a tutorial on how to create a bitcoin address (a private +
public key pair) with nothing but command line tools that are available in a
standard Linux distribution.

~~~
treethought
The book "Mastering Bitcoin" by Andreas Antonopoulos steps through this. You
can find the code here
[https://github.com/bitcoinbook/bitcoinbook/blob/develop/code...](https://github.com/bitcoinbook/bitcoinbook/blob/develop/code/key-
to-address-ecc-example.py)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'm not too hot on Python, where do I find the imported libraries so as to
interpret eg `bitcoin.encode_privkey(decoded_private_key, 'wif')`.

~~~
bobwaycott
Based on the `import bitcoin`, it looks like it is using this library:
[https://github.com/vbuterin/pybitcointools](https://github.com/vbuterin/pybitcointools)

------
Promarged
For a long time this article [0] was my go-to when explaining Bitcoin
transactions to others but this submission is more recent (has SegWit, etc.)

[0]: [https://curiosity-driven.org/bitcoin-contracts](https://curiosity-
driven.org/bitcoin-contracts)

------
noahfrombundil
This is one of my favorites

[https://cryptominded.com/](https://cryptominded.com/)

~~~
haon1001
Nice

